# Liveaboard Germany



## MunichDave (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi,

Was wondering if anyone knew of any Marinas that allow liveaboard in Northern Germany ?, Ive googled but not with much success.

Why Germany and not somewhere else, well I need to learn how to sail first and get lots of time in behind the wheel but at the same time I dont want to interupt my 13 year olds schooling untill we are ready to move to warmer waters and its illegal here in Germany to have a child in Home Schooling I believe.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## veleroalbatross (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello
Nobody answered your question? I also moved to Hamburg the next year and am looking for a place to anchor and live aboard the Albatross ... if you know some good datum leaves message ... I'll do the same.
Greetings Kapt Ricardo.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

It is a difficult matter in Germany. I asked about living aboard in Hamburg and they told me it would be OK for a month, but problems lie in living aboard for longer.

In Germany one needs to register one's address with the local authority (it is called anmelden or getting "Meldebestaetigung"). This is law and one has 2 weeks after a change of address to complete this; and the law is indeed enforced.
The problems begin with certain addresses not being allowed for this registration, boats in marinas or elsewhere being a case in point. Thus, unlike the USA where living aboard in a marina is a matter for the marina operator to decide upon, it is not legal to do in Germany.

You might be able to have an official "Meldeadresse" somewhere on land and actually live aboard in a marina; that might work - if the marina plays along. The one in Hamburg (CITY SPORTHAFEN HAMBURG - Marina right in the city center) was surprisingly affordable but with all the big boat traffic there will be surge and wake issues but when I sail into Europe I would like to spend a month or more there.

p.s. Home schooling is indeed illegal in Germany.


----------

